
Show HN: Extension for improving case law search on Google Scholar - epiapp
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jdgieokhkbggkodonpnjcocdfcjnbond
======
epiapp
This is a Chrome extension I made that adds various UI enhancements to Google
Scholar's case law search. Features include: a quick-view window for easy
navigation, multicolored search-term highlighting and hash-marking, cited case
highlighting, clickable search-result snippets, pin-cite recognition in case
links, clickable search terms for cycling through occurrences, Bluebook
citation cleanup, and two-columned printing.

I appreciate any feedback.

